
How They Built it: The Software of Apollo 11 - krs
http://www.linux.com/news/software/developer/29068-apollo-11-story
======
joezydeco
The software, of course, was amazing. But I was more blown away reading this
article and seeing it was a bunch of engineers in their late 20s and early 30s
running the show. Geez.

